# Fake Passenger Cancellations



## pvtandrewmalone (Oct 2, 2016)

So sick of this company. They've got a lot of balls to blame us for passenger cancellations after the crap they pull. They play scumbag games just like as Uber. Slightly different games, but just as scummy.

Between 4-5 AM, I am not sitting in my car on the off-chance of Lyft ping. I am in my home. It takes me a few minutes to put on my shoes, lock the house, rinse out the cup I'm drinking from, turn off coffee pot, walk to driveway, and start the car. It always happens...Lyft system cancels on me just as I get in the car. I know it's the Lyft system because there is no record of the call in trip history, unlike a true passenger cancellation.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

I tried Lyft for a few days and they did this constantly to me. I would get a ping and just when I arrived to pick up their was nothing, so Lyft can go F themselves.
Lyft also has no problem pinging someone 15 or more miles from a pax and expect a driver to respond, again F Lyft.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

pvtandrewmalone said:


> So sick of this company. They've got a lot of balls to blame us for passenger cancellations after the crap they pull. They play scumbag games just like as Uber. Slightly different games, but just as scummy.
> 
> Between 4-5 AM, I am not sitting in my car on the off-chance of Lyft ping. I am in my home. It takes me a few minutes to put on my shoes, lock the house, rinse out the cup I'm drinking from, turn off coffee pot, walk to driveway, and start the car. It always happens...Lyft system cancels on me just as I get in the car. I know it's the Lyft system because there is no record of the call in trip history, unlike a true passenger cancellation.


Yea, they see that you're not moving (except by feet), so the system just reassigns.

It's because too many drivers intentionally don't move (out of frustration, drive the other way, etc.) so the algorithm is just doing what it's programmed to do.


----------



## BbKtKeanu (Dec 7, 2016)

What city/state are you in? People in LA cancel if you don't move for more then 2 or 3 minutes and overall cancel if it's more then 8-10. No one waits.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Movement is not the cause of cancellations, I arrive at the pick up and then nothing, it's Lyft pinging false calls for service.


----------



## bodeguero (Dec 4, 2016)

I don't log on until I know I can get to my car in less than a minute. I leave the key already in the door, have my socks on before turning on my phone, I use slip-on shoes, and I run to my car so that passengers and The System know I'm moving.

If I don't do all of the above, I get far too many cancellations.


----------



## wk1102 (Dec 25, 2015)

pvtandrewmalone said:


> So sick of this company. They've got a lot of balls to blame us for passenger cancellations after the crap they pull. They play scumbag games just like as Uber. Slightly different games, but just as scummy.
> 
> Between 4-5 AM, I am not sitting in my car on the off-chance of Lyft ping. I am in my home. It takes me a few minutes to put on my shoes, lock the house, rinse out the cup I'm drinking from, turn off coffee pot, walk to driveway, and start the car. It always happens...Lyft system cancels on me just as I get in the car. I know it's the Lyft system because there is no record of the call in trip history, unlike a true passenger cancellation.


Why not be ready to go? Have your shoes on and cup already rinsed. I'd cancel too if you didn't move for 5 minutes after I requested. I'm not saying be in the car ready to go but at least be ready in your house.


----------



## pvtandrewmalone (Oct 2, 2016)

Easy. Because the next driver is probably further away than it takes me to get ready. Remember, slim pickings at 4am and we are real people not driverless cars. People nowadays expect everything in real time...that (mostly) works with machines not people.


----------



## bm1320 (Sep 14, 2017)

I've been writing down the name of the passenger and time after every auto cancellation. At the end of the day I call Lyft and get my cancellation fees. Four days in a row now an extra $15-25 dollars in reimbursement.


----------



## Okphillip (Feb 6, 2017)

pvtandrewmalone said:


> So sick of this company. They've got a lot of balls to blame us for passenger cancellations after the crap they pull. They play scumbag games just like as Uber. Slightly different games, but just as scummy.
> 
> Between 4-5 AM, I am not sitting in my car on the off-chance of Lyft ping. I am in my home. It takes me a few minutes to put on my shoes, lock the house, rinse out the cup I'm drinking from, turn off coffee pot, walk to driveway, and start the car. It always happens...Lyft system cancels on me just as I get in the car. I know it's the Lyft system because there is no record of the call in trip history, unlike a true passenger cancellation.


Should give you time to shower first too? I hate Lyft but come on? Put on your shoes? Lol


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

pvtandrewmalone said:


> So sick of this company. They've got a lot of balls to blame us for passenger cancellations after the crap they pull. They play scumbag games just like as Uber. Slightly different games, but just as scummy.
> 
> Between 4-5 AM, I am not sitting in my car on the off-chance of Lyft ping. I am in my home. It takes me a few minutes to put on my shoes, lock the house, rinse out the cup I'm drinking from, turn off coffee pot, walk to driveway, and start the car. It always happens...Lyft system cancels on me just as I get in the car. I know it's the Lyft system because there is no record of the call in trip history, unlike a true passenger cancellation.


It's called "bailout". If you don't show movement for more than a prescribed amount of time, the run is reassigned to another driver.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

I believe two drivers get the same ping. Once one of them is within a few minutes, the system cancels on the other driver


----------



## PickEmUp (Jul 19, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> I believe two drivers get the same ping. Once one of them is within a few minutes, the system cancels on the other driver


Not always. I had one yesterday at a retail store that Cancelled when I was two minutes away. I kept going and pulled up. She looked at me funny and looked at her phone. She said "I cancelled that right away" I think she requested both uber and Lyft, then chose uber for whatever reason. Either that or she was looking for a driver with a particular race or gender.


----------



## curtpete (Feb 19, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> I believe two drivers get the same ping. Once one of them is within a few minutes, the system cancels on the other driver


Really, You think two drivers get the same ping? That would be I think a bit disturbing. But a few of my situations tonight make me wonder. How can a passenger cancel when you get within 50 feet of them with no cancellation fee credited?


----------



## PickEmUp (Jul 19, 2017)

curtpete said:


> Really, You think two drivers get the same ping? That would be I think a bit disturbing. But a few of my situations tonight make me wonder. How can a passenger cancel when you get within 50 feet of them with no cancellation fee credited?


Five minutes. The Lyft system knows whether or not we have spent five minutes (driving plus waiting) and they can cancel the ride without paying the driver. It sounds kinda sinister but Lyft is just trying to make themselves look better to the pax by getting someone there sooner. Lyft doesn't understand that the confusion of switching drivers actually makes them appear incompetent to both pax and driver.


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Honestly I suspect it's people calling BOTH and uber and a lyft.


----------



## jspec (Aug 28, 2017)

I swear LYFT sends the long pickup pings to us, just because they know most PAX will cancel once they see the wait time and then LYFT can collect cancel fees and keep it for themselves. Then have the nerve to call this concept in their algorithm"In the spirit in keeping drivers busy."

Whatever.

FORM.FOLLOWS.FUNCTION


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

curtpete said:


> Really, You think two drivers get the same ping? That would be I think a bit disturbing. But a few of my situations tonight make me wonder. How can a passenger cancel when you get within 50 feet of them with no cancellation fee credited?


I do. Which is also why many times on Lyft you get a cancel immediately after accepting ping. Other driver accepted it first.

Lyft desperately needs drivers to start accepting these horrible looking pickups. So they send to multiple drivers at the same time.


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

I get way more cancellations on Lyft than Uber. I get so pissed. Usually, I'm heading toward a busier area, get a ping, have to turn around the other way. Just as i get repositioned, "Cancel". Got 3 cancellations right after the other working by UCI the other day. It use to be worse when there weren't as many Lyft passengers/drivers. I'd get a call 5 minutes or so away, get about halfway there, then "cancel".


----------



## DrivingForYou (Aug 6, 2017)

pvtandrewmalone said:


> So sick of this company. They've got a lot of balls to blame us for passenger cancellations after the crap they pull. They play scumbag games just like as Uber. Slightly different games, but just as scummy.
> 
> Between 4-5 AM, I am not sitting in my car on the off-chance of Lyft ping. I am in my home. It takes me a few minutes to put on my shoes, lock the house, rinse out the cup I'm drinking from, turn off coffee pot, walk to driveway, and start the car. It always happens...Lyft system cancels on me just as I get in the car. I know it's the Lyft system because there is no record of the call in trip history, unlike a true passenger cancellation.


Honestly passengers are sick of drivers like you. Log on when you're in your car. If you're lounging around at home sipping coffee or wackin your bologna , dont log on.

As a passenger, I had a driver accept a request, then take 5 minutes to get out of his house to his car. I called and he said "yea I was in my house, but now I'm in my car". I didn't cancel because I was concerned how long it would take to get another driver. This same jack ass driver almost made me miss my train (I made it with less than a minute before it departed.) because he took a long route to get to me, poked me up a block from my pin, and then long hauled me to the station.

As a passenger I have no tolerance for unprofessional drivers like this.

As a professional driver, I think drivers like this make us all look bad.


----------



## Wrb06wrx (Sep 20, 2017)

Lyft also knows alot of drivers drive both so if they got you heading somewhere youre not accepting/driving for uber so its a win for them, kind of....


----------

